# My 58 year old John Deere A



## bsandy (Sep 29, 2003)

My new toy.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Coffee cans on the exhaust?  --- Looks great ---- Looks like a fun new toy --- and it makes coffee to boot! 

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*A man down*

the road uses one like that i love the way they sound. Looks good.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

bsandy,

Good looking tractor! Did you do the restore yourself? Any details? Enjoy!

Greg


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Always wanted a n.f. tractor.BEAUTY Randy


----------



## bsandy (Sep 29, 2003)

I found this tractor at a yard sale. Bought it for 700. It was as you see it. Had water in the oil, no seat, ran rough, no oil pressure. water in oil was rain water running in the clutch yolk. no oil pressure was broken coupling . New cap points and condenser for the mag and she runs great. Picked up the seat at a junk yard. Did some painting. Learning every day about it and enjoy working on it. ......Bsandy....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bsandy_
> *I found this tractor at a yard sale. Bought it for 700.*


That's an awesome deal!!! :clap: Those old JD's are going for big bucks.:money:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Now that is a nice looking ride.


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2003)

For the repaint did you sandblast? I'm restoring a '39 Allis B and the blasting is working well, but I'm kinda getting tired of filling the tank every 30 minutes! The results look terrific though. I blast a bit, then hit it with aerosol primer. Then when I have a big batch, I hang them up and shoot primer with my airgun. I haven't gotten to slap any color on yet, but I'm foaming at the mouth to get to it. Last week my back started hurting, and now I'm told I have ciatica(sp). Not supposed to do anything until after my MRI Monday. And the weather is predicted to be beautiful this weekend. Last nice warm weekend before the cool of fall gets here!
AHHHH!
Maybe I should move the tractors so I can't see them from the house!


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

What knid of attachements do you have for your tractor?

Adam


----------



## bsandy (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi Adam,
I don't have any attachments yet for my J D but will be looking around later. Would like to have a snow plow for one. Haven't had the tractor very long and knew hardly little about them. Sure is interesting and I enjoy learning. .....Bsandy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Got one for sale down the road a spell. Trying to get the wife all psyched, but I'm not holding my breath. Oh well. Nice tractor though Bsandy!


----------



## Golide (Oct 26, 2010)

looks like a nice straight tractor. i have a 52 high wheel A that i tractor pull with they are amazing machines


----------

